# Spring Break ideas in April for the Southeast



## caddyshack4reel (Apr 24, 2019)

Looking for some spring break ideas for the first part of April. We live in south Alabama and spend almost every weekend on our boat fishing or hanging out on a sandbar with friends. Just curious to hear what others have discovered that is fun in the southeast. My wife and I are very active and we have an 8 year old so looking for an adventure that doesn't involve the traditional beach destination.

Few thoughts but zero experience/knowledge
Crystal river FL and snorkeling with manatees
White Water rafting in the Tennessee area (not sure if that's a thing first of April)
Some sort of horseback ridding?

Thank you in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

We live in ATL area and it's wild how opposite it is. We go to the mtns a fair bit, as we have some family with a house, so going to mtn bike, hike, fish, etc is always a blast, but a trip for us, is the beach. We are headed to DI for spring break, and enjoy the area.

I'd suggest the mtns, but rafting won't be taking place in most rivers yet. But fly fishing for trout would be going on, float trips down the river. Lots of great hikes and waterfalls that would be awesome especially after a spring rain.

You could go hike and explore the national parks and state parks, camp in some of them would be good temps usually, ruby mines, etc.


----------



## caddyshack4reel (Apr 24, 2019)

Thank you for the idea. I think we are going to head to the blue ridge area in Georgia.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I grew up in Citrus County and I can tell you snorkeling with the manatees is awesome as a kid. The whole experience is a lot more limited now due to rules about interacting with the manatees (so many people getting caught grabbing, harassing, , and chasing them) but it is still a great experience. As a kid we used to tie brushes on our hands and brush them down. They would roll over and lift their flippers so you could get all over. I'm pretty sure you would get a hefty fine if you did that now. You can still pet and scratch them if they approach you or if you are able to approach them in a non-chasing manner. It has been well over a decade since I have done it so check up on the latest rules.

I now live in Panama City where the spring break crowd has converted to a more family-friendly environment but living in Southern Alabama, you have basically the same thing going over there.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> ...I now live in Panama City where the spring break crowd has converted to a more family-friendly environment but living in Southern Alabama, you have basically the same thing going over there.


What is the weather like there in mid-March? We've been to the Gulf coast, but I think it has always been later in the summer.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It's typically in the mid-70s to mid-80s but we always seem to get a freaky cold front in early March. March is usually still wetsuit weather for me but I am a wuss when it comes to cold water. I'm all about polar plunges but if I am going to be in the water more than 5 minutes without a wetsuit it needs to be 75 degrees minimum. Every year during spring break I always feel so bad for all the visitors who happen to attend during that one cool snap but then I have to remind myself that the cooler weather here is a typical June day where they are from.

March is a good time of the year to do some paddleboarding since the surf is small or completely flat and the water is warm enough that if you fall off it's not the end of the session.


----------

